# Interesting Site



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

If you are interested in the String Quartet, I think you might find HTTP://Quartetto.Info/ worth looking at. Its a German Web Site, so use the translated version unless you are fluent in German. If you explore the the current site (it changes every so often) you will find an interview with the Royal String Quartet.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

thanks quartetfore. I have been friend with Wikipedia's List of String quartet composers for long time. Very comprehensive list of maybe all the important quartets we know, although recently I found some composer mentioned by our member is not yet in the list.

For more detail, but not up to date, I usually visit here > http://www.lmconsult.com/xqf.html

edit: the web is awsome, I use google translate without problem (as in most of european language). Finally I have a good list of audio visual string quartet in DVD section.


----------

